# :: ECS Tuning :: OEM New Beetle Turbo S Look Bumper Conversion - Price Drop (again) !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*OEM New Beetle Turbo S Look Bumper Conversion - $49.95 - SOLD OUT - SOLD OUT - SOLD OUT * _(normally $610.65)_
Limited Availability !!!


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:43 PM 2-22-2010_


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:14 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM New Beetle Turbo S Look Bumper Convers ... ([email protected])*

wow, this is a deal


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XSUMZX (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Holy crap. This makes me want to buy one and I don't even want one.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (XSUMZX)*

in before lock


----------



## 99NBGLS (Dec 22, 2009)

Will this be going on after Christmas? Have a few obligations to handle first....


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The sale will run until they are no longer available, unfortunately I don't know exactly how long that will be though.


----------



## 99NBGLS (Dec 22, 2009)

That works for me. Thanks


----------



## vibelife (Dec 12, 2007)

$ 118 for shipping?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipping on these is fairly expensive due to the size. We are just barely able to get them into a box that standard UPS will take, any bigger and they would need to be shipped via UPS freight which bumps the price up even more.


----------



## 99NBGLS (Dec 22, 2009)

I tried to wait but couldn't. Thanks Jon for such a good price.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order! These really are a great deal at this price, I don't think they will be around all too long. I'll hope to see some installed photos!


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

guess i should have waited.


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: (jbuggin)*

got mine at 11 am today! SUPER FAST SHIPPING ;]


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks again for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yay









thanx


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hachigo87 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So these aren't 100% like Turbo S bumpers? They look slightly different, just curious what they look like on a car, any pictures?


----------



## Hachigo87 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So these aren't 100% like Turbo S bumpers? They look slightly different, just curious what they look like on a car, any pictures?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

This is just a conversion kit to give the Turbo S look, it is basically an OEM Turbo S bumper with the components to hook up the fogs. Unfortunately we do not have any installed photos.


----------



## Hachigo87 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Alright, not a problem, just was wondering was all. I put in my order the other day anyhow, hope to see it soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for the order!


----------



## HCSkorpio (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I want to thank Jon and the guys at ECS Tuning for their quick customer service. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The front and rear votex bumpers came today with all the accessories and instructions. 
These bumpers are a steal. Thanks again for giving us "fringe watercooled VW" owners this opportunity.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks you for the order and kind words, we appreciate the feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pcbootleger (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow I thought that price was a typo. That is the most ridiculous price drop I have ever seen!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The rears may be NLA here soon, I'm not sure if they will come back off backorder or not, time will tell. There are still a few fronts left, but at this pricing, they probably won't last long!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

What does shipping look like to CA (91406)


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

Here is a link2cart with shipping, if the zip doesn't carry over, just enter your zip and click update cart:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Cart/...2cart


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

~ $135, not too bad... I may just pick one up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent, thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The rear bumper has also dropped in price, however the lower diffuser section is NLA (no longer available).
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...reply


----------



## chefbeetle1.8t (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ordered mine on thursday thanks for the great deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent, thanks for the order!


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey there ECS guy... i ordered the front bumper... but after i got it... i look up the OEM part on your site and with the number i called the local VW dealer... and with those part numbers each bumper(front & rear) goes for $70 each and i dont have to pay shipping....


----------



## HCSkorpio (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (beetle @lex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetle @lex* »_Hey there ECS guy... i ordered the front bumper... but after i got it... i look up the OEM part on your site and with the number i called the local VW dealer... and with those part numbers each bumper(front & rear) goes for $70 each and i dont have to pay shipping....























http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Dude, seriously? WTF do you want them to do, give you a refund? 
FYI this comes with everything you need. I dont see anybody else offering votex parts, AND for $49. 
Stop crapping in every single ECS beetle votex thread.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Still currently in stock!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (beetle @lex)*

Any chance you have any extra stock of just the front grill/ mesh for this bumper. I seem to have cracked mine.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^ x2


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately these come to us as a complete kit and the grille is not available separately. Sorry I don't have better news...


----------



## jmiller2 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM New Beetle Turbo S Look Bumper Convers ... ([email protected])*

Are the inside lights included in the package next to the headlights? I'm buying a beetle w/ the fog lights and want to add the turbo look, very sharp.


----------



## nevr (Feb 8, 2010)

any pics on car?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (nevr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmiller2* »_Are the inside lights included in the package next to the headlights? I'm buying a beetle w/ the fog lights and want to add the turbo look, very sharp. 

Yes, the round lights just next to the headlights are included in the kit.

_Quote, originally posted by *nevr* »_any pics on car?

We do not have any installed photos, however there are quite a few in this thread:
http://newbeetle.org/forums/st....html
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

